# SKS Virgin deflowered



## Halifax Tar (26 Oct 2015)

So just picked up a 1950 Russian SKS from the local CT.  

Anyone have any tips to pass on ?  I know about the slam fire issues and I am imerssed in YouTube trying to soak up what I can before her first range on Sunday.  But I would to hear from you guys if there is anything I should be aware of.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (26 Oct 2015)

More or less ensure the gun is clean of Cosmoline. In regards to the bolt, make sure you disassemble it especially for the first shoot (as Cosmoline can/will be in there which can fix the firing pin forward resulting in a slam fire). To disassemble the bolt you will need a hammer and punch, you can find youtube videos on how to do it. 

Other than that, they are very simple rifles which are very reliable. If you don't expect too much out of it (like C7 accuracy for example) you will be hopefully happy with it. I personally have never had a slam fire with one or know anyone who has. 

Oh and if your shooting corrosive ammunition, make sure you clean the bore and any part that would have touched the gas from the bullet (gas system, bolt face, etc.) with hot water, I usually use a kettle and funnel. The reason being is if you don't your rifle will rust, especially since your rifle is pre-chromelined bores for the Soviet SKS (started in 52 if I remember correctly).


----------



## Halifax Tar (26 Oct 2015)

I have read that before I even drive home from each the range I should spray windex down the barrel.  

The slam fire is a concern but only as far as just using said operating procedures, i.e. Keep the babushka pointed down range. 

I will be spending tonight trying to clean her up.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Oct 2015)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> More or less ensure the gun is clean of Cosmoline.



Yes, but don't do it like this:


----------



## medicineman (26 Oct 2015)

TV, being as he's a Ruskie, he'd likely be trying to find a way of drinking it...

MM


----------



## Zoomie (26 Oct 2015)

Soaking the metal parts in a gasoline bath will completely dissolve the Cosmoline. Leave the parts out to air-dry (high flash point of gasoline helps), then just clean it like you would any rifle.   If you can hear the firing pin rattling back and forth in its carrier - you won't get a slam fire.  No need to disassemble.

Don't get too freaked out about the corrosive ammo - it's only a real concern if there is any moisture involved and poor cleaning practices.  The salts in the primer are what make it corrosive when it encounters water and has time to work.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (26 Oct 2015)

I have heard of people using windex, but water is more than sufficient for the task (preferable boiling water). To me windex seems excessive/questionable, but that is just my opinion on the matter. If you leave the salts your bore will corrode, but the salts only need to be flushed out.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (26 Oct 2015)

If you are near Toronto Al Flaherty's has 1000 round boxes of non-corrosive Ukrainian ammo on for $250 a box.

Very fun rifle to shoot.


----------



## Halifax Tar (26 Oct 2015)

I have a can of Remington cleaner, the firing pin was pretty thick in yuck but I sprayed Remington stuff on it and she slides back and forth now if I shake it, like it was never covered in cosmoline. 

Never thought of a gasoline bath.  How long should the soak ?


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Oct 2015)

The free-floating firing pin is the critical point.

It's supposed to rattle freely, and if it's not, that's when the slam-fire danger exists.

It's been a while since I owned an SKS...what range are you planning to hit?  Maybe I could join you and we could release some freedom smoke and noise?

NS


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Oct 2015)

The ammonia in the windex neutralize the acids from what I understand. I also put a light coating of oil on the gas system (I can hear the gasps already) Let's face it, your not fighting the taliban or zombies, your going to the range, shoot for a bit, go home, clean, throw it into the locker and forget about it till the next time which could be a week or 3 months. A light coat of oil protects the gas system and if your worried you can quickly wipe it off before shooting. Been doing this for years with mine and zero problems. Far easier to remove oil than rust.


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 Oct 2015)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> The free-floating firing pin is the critical point.
> 
> It's supposed to rattle freely, and if it's not, that's when the slam-fire danger exists.
> 
> ...



I feel a bit better then.  She rattles free and loose now. 

We are heading up to Chester Grant Range on Sunday.  Would love to have you along but be advised its a couples date thing for the wife and I, as I am on Freddy and am leaving on Monday


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Oct 2015)

What would you love me to bring along?

Browning 1919?


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 Oct 2015)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> What would you love me to bring along?
> 
> Browning 1919?



Lol your entire collection


----------



## big.guy.for.you (2 Mar 2016)

Windex isn't necessary to clean out after shooting corrosive, some hot water and you're good. Corrosive ammo is corrosive because militaries used to use KCl or NaCl to prolong primer lifespan, and hot water is just as good at cleaning out salt as windex is (while being a lot cheaper). If you're super concerned about slamfires you can buy a sprung firing pin from Murray's, but it's not really necessary to be honest, the firing pin channel is the last place you'll find carbon buildup anyway.

If you've got long-ish arms you're going to hate the length of pull; the original stocks are designed for tiny Siberian conscripts wearing thick winter coats. I just used a slip-on recoil pad before moving to an aftermarket stock.

My SKS, with aperture sights and stock. At least it hasn't got rails, right?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2016)

Using Windex (ammonia) is a stopgap measure used if you can't get at the cleaning right away. Hot soapy water is fine for the actual cleaning, just like for black powder.


----------



## my72jeep (2 Mar 2016)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> What would you love me to bring along?
> 
> Browning 1919?


You B I Trans Canada Hwy. Your a tease.


----------



## Eland2 (19 Mar 2016)

A long time ago, I had a SKS. Bought it from Milarm out west, if I recall correctly. Pumped through quite a few rounds with it and never had a slam-fire or any other problems.

I can't remember if the rifle was new or used at the time I acquired it, so I have no way of knowing whether Milarm cleaned out the cosmoline before 
putting it out for sale, or whether the previous owner did. I do remember that neither the stock nor the operating parts were covered in grease when I first got it.

It was a pretty cool gun and fun to shoot. I didn't find it tack-sharp in terms of accuracy, but quite serviceable otherwise, with 2" - 3" grouping being pretty 
commonplace at 100m.


----------

